# Coconut Mallory Resort & Marina - Key West



## nolesman98 (May 28, 2010)

Opinions on this resort please....


----------



## theo (May 28, 2010)

*The search function is your friend...*



nolesman98 said:


> Opinions on this resort please....



You'll find lots of posts and opinions about this place using the TUG "search" feature. 

It's as far away as possible from the Mallory Square end of the island, being located just off to the left upon entering Key West from Stock Island. We stayed at CM for a week about 2 years ago and wouldn't be in *any* hurry to return. Staff was borderline hostile, on site sales weasels an annoyance. We had a great time in Key West...but no thanks to Coconut Mallory. Just one opinion...


----------



## bdh (May 29, 2010)

The good news is that you're in KW - the bad news is that you're at Coconut Mallory.


----------



## thomscots (Jul 6, 2010)

I liked it.  They had parking.  Units were nice.  Quiet.  Nice place to explore the lower keys from.


----------

